# Palm olein vs. Palm oil SAP value???



## PAT_D_O (Nov 15, 2013)

This is a question for expert soapers I guess.

I have never used palm oil in my HP or CP soap before just because it is pretty much impossible for me to find it where I live. But I have heard so much about how great soap is with palm oil in it and many soapers can´t do without it.

Well, I finally found PALM OLEIN (not exactly palm oil) and did a CP and a HP batch. I entered the amount of palm olein in my soap calc just as it were palm oil. But my soap is a big oily mess. A BIG pool of oil sitting on top. And it won't get reabsorbed as days go by as many times happens. 

I decided to repeat the recipe just in case I weighed something wrong and got the same results :cry::cry:

So, I´m thinking maybe PALM OLEIN has a different SAP value than PALM OIL (VERY different). This is what I found about palm olein: "Palm oil can be further refined into palm olein (liquid) and palm stearine (solid). Palm olein is used as a frying oil because it is very stable to heat, whilst palm stearine is used in biscuits and cakes and in non-hydrogenated margarine."

Any of you can help me with this? I've been seaching the web trying to find palm olein in soap calculators but no results so far. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 15, 2013)

The only SAP value I could find for palm olein was for KOH and it was .194 through .202. Since regular palm and palm stearin have a KOH amount for .199, I would have made the assumption that palm olein would have same (or close) NaOH amount compared to them. Maybe palm olein is only considered good for liquid soap since it's fractionated. I don't know because I'm not familiar with it. You could try rebatching and adding another oil along with a little higher lye amount to see if you can get more of the oil to saponify. How large are the batches? Also, what is your original recipe? What other oils do you have on hand? I can try to help you figure something out.

Of course, someone else will see your post and be able to give a better answer. 

BTW, you can make great soap without palm. Below are some links to recipes but I haven't checked them so I don't know what the qualities for them would be. There are other sites but these should give some ideas.

http://www.gracefruit.com/palm-free-soap-recipes.html
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/a-palm-free-in-the-pot-swirl/
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...ocess-soap/palm-free-vertical-twist-tutorial/


----------



## Ankh (Nov 21, 2014)

hello there....

well same is the case with me- unable to find pure palm oil.
well, so i have been using palm olein ever since i started with my first batch and it works fine for me... i mean it wont make soap as hard as pure palm oil would but i found its pretty similar..

ohh btw, there is not much of a difference in the SAP value of palm and palm olein.. palm olein requires little more lye but that is a very minor difference so SAP value of palm would actually work fine(unless your planning to make a really huge 20-25 pound batch!)..

hope this was helpful..


----------



## Matei (Sep 9, 2015)

*SAP of palm olein oil*

The SAP value of palm olein oil in cold process soap for NaOH that I found is .138 
Palm oil and palm olein oil have different SAP value,  .144 in palm oil and .138 in palm olein oil


----------



## not_ally (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't really like palm.  Instead I mostly use large amounts of lard, which is generally recommended as a sub, especially for people who would otherwise use palm and are deterred by environmental reasons.  Although that is not my reasoning, I just like lard better than anything else anyway.  

I do think it is much harder to make a good soap if you are a veggie soaper who does not use palm.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 9, 2015)

Matei said:


> The SAP value of palm olein oil in cold process soap for NaOH that I found is .138
> Palm oil and palm olein oil have different SAP value, .144 in palm oil and .138 in palm olein oil


 

This post is almost 2 years old. Please try not to pull up old threads. If you have a question please start a new thread. Thank you


----------

